# Only Single Monitor is Shown in Display settings



## heaven23 (Nov 7, 2008)

I can only see a single monitor labeled with number 1 in my display setting even when i connect an LCD projector to my laptop. I have ATI radeon hd 3200.

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the graphics drivers but still the display setting only showed one monitor. In my old acer laptop, I usually see two monitors, labeled with 1 and 2 and there is a checkbox giving me to option to extend my desktop.

I even tried reinstalling my OS, updating my bios and reinstalling the drivers but still the problem persists. What must be the problem? Is it with the OS, because even my coworkers who have Intel's X3100 have the same problem.

Because of this, i cannot even enable extended desktop even with the use of the catalyst I installed from ATI. Please help...Thanks!!!


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

Is your graphics card dual monitor accessible???


----------



## heaven23 (Nov 7, 2008)

yes I think so. Because there are ports for HDMI and for VGA. I can even do cloning but not extended desktop


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

From the video card's control-panel screen, you can do much more than windows can with your card. Click display and look for MULTIPLE DISPLAY or MONITOR (depending on your card maker & control panel) From here select DUAL VIEW or extend my desktop.


----------



## heaven23 (Nov 7, 2008)

I already tried using catalyst but it's not working as well Desktop 1 and desktop just briefly appear then the computer goes back to cloning or the other monitor remains disabled.


----------

